# Plowing with a Toyota Tacoma



## Mistel (Nov 20, 2001)

I want to get what would be the ultimate plow truck for me. I don't plow commercially, just a few rental properties the family owns. It will be my only vehicle so I have to be able to fit the wife and baby in it, with room for more kids down the road. I also dont want a gas gussler so im looking at mid size trucks. Im thinking a tacoma crew cab with a six or four banger. Anyone plow with a tacoma?


----------



## Acorn (Dec 3, 2002)

Just a thought... you could consider a Jeep although I've never used one. I fit the wife and 3 kids into my full size Bronco. It's only got a 302 so it's not toooo bad on gas. Has a really good turning radius.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

As with the fullsize crewcabs, plowing is not recommended with Toyota crewcabs. 

The ability of the Toyota to plow is not the concern, the weight of the plow added in will likely void any warranties and may cause a frame failure. 

The Toyotas are excellent plow vehicles. You can run 6.5 or 7ft Blades on them easily. I run 7ft Fisher on my 4Runner and a 7.5 Meyer on my Pickup. Trucks are excellent for drives and small lots.


----------



## HVYMTL (Nov 15, 2002)

*Yoda Plower*

Mistel,

that's a big wish list  you will have to compromise in all areas to get the best fit for all your goals.
for instance- I bought a 91 Toy xtend cab 4x4 new for my long country lane, young family etc. served it's purpose. 4cyl engine gave me great gas milage,20+. My wife and I could fit (2)3-5 year old kids in jump seats. 
Great truck 2300 RE engine still runs great, only complaint was interior room later.
Six years later(shortly after paid for)- kids growing it was not the best "only vehicle" for us. Sure- the winter snows never stopped me, but in Illinois i needed that a few times a year versus a vehicle with more room.
plowed my lane with this vehicle as well as a short term use of a 67 chevy pickup-2wd with lots of weight and tire chains.
Its all relative to what you really want- I bought a 85 Surb. afer that- plenty of room and power for everyone, payed with gas milage 
I now use purpose built vehicles for specific tasks-
2-1/2 ton 6x6 with 12' blade for my long country lane, no storm keeps me or mine at home.
Cherokee 6 cyl for mid range people capacity and milage, Suburban for max people- long trips,lots of gas
since I do not plow snow commercially my guess is that the best ultimate plow truck will only out grow its "family use" capabilities rather quickly.
Having done the fix and repair daily routine for the first ten years on older vehicles and bought new vehicles the last ten years i would recommend buying a used plow truck and a used family car/wagon etc.
On the other hand if you can make truck payments with your plowing income and use it as transportation then go for it. I am just high-lighting my own foolish"justifications" for buying more than I needed. I went from $400 beaters to $30,000 money pits over 20 years.
I'l quit whining now, hope you sort it all out.

HVYMTL


----------



## PPM (Sep 12, 2002)

I ve plowed with toy's for a few yrs when I started! best trucks to go with for small lots and walks in my oppinion! First truck was a 82 toyota TRECKER it was the prototype of the 4 runner all fiberglass, was a little light in the rear, bought it for $750 from the auto trader took it home to clean up and found a bag of waky tabacky under the center consoul  plowed with this truck for two yrs sold it w/plow for $3000.00  then got a 90 4runner 2 door 6.5 myeres off a s-10 fabrocated to fit the toy worked great untill i blew a valve fixed it myself  then sold it for profit now I got a 1 ton chevy !


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Mistel,

Right now I am running a 6.5' Fisher snowplow on my '89 Toyota pickup regular cab with 22RE 4 cyclinders engine. It is a great truck for plowing in tight driveways and is easier to manuever than bigger truck. It does not have a problem pushing snow. Try to look for a truck like Tundra or Tacoma with the proper configuation that snowplow manufacturer recommend putting plow on it. Ususally most major brand snowplow manufacturers have it listed on their website. If that crew cab Toyota is the one you have to go with, then maybe a Sno-Way plow can work on it. It is lighter than most snowplow brands and it has a down pressure system for better scraping on hard packed snow. Good luck.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Two toy's running BLIZZARDS in Erie. One is a 7' used for private driveway and his business ( a grocery store cleaning the loading area's ) the other is the local Toyota dealer using a 7.5 to clean there lot. Both are doing well and handle great according to users.

Jerre


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

Tacomas are good trucks... I've had 2 in the last 4 yrs. Great gas milage and lots of fun... 

But, dont plan on pushing a whole lotta snow w/ one. And if you need to stack a pile, forget it. The truck is just way too light. 

Once you've plowed w/ a 1 or 2 ton truck the tacoma's obsolescence becomes clearer. 

It may be just enough for a couple driveways though... just don't let the accumulation get more than 6 or so inches. 

Fun "toy", but definetly not the "ultimate plow truck".


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I beg to differ. Toyotas are my ultimate driveway trucks. I have pushed over a foot with mine and had no problem stacking. Running a 7ft Fisher. As with any truck they need some weight in the back. I run a 6ft spreader. We have had that Toyota places that a fullsize would never go and it has pushed a lot of snow. For lighter snow we have a 7.5ft Meyer blade that we can use for faster clearing.

Remember snowplowing is about weight of snow versus traction not raw horsepower. My F350 PSD will break loose pushing with a 9ft blade just the same as my Toyota will with a 7ft. Moderation of the throttle, good tires, and a good driver are better than a 300hp motor. My brother has a Jeep CJ that serves the same purpose.

I will always run a small truck for those tight driveways and lots that can be big monemakers.


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

I never did mention horse power, but you bring up an interesting point. 

In order to move alot of weight what do you need? 

A Tacoma's GVWR is only 5100 lbs. 

That means you can add about 1800lbs of combined payload. Subtract about 500lbs for the LD fisher plow and your left w/ 1300 of whatever. If it's sand then thats only about a half a yard. (thats not even including what your spreader weighs).

Tacoma's have an edge w/ size and manuverability, but comparing an F350 w/ a 9' (weighing about 9000lbs) to a tacoma is nonsense.


----------



## Aldergood (Nov 2, 2002)

*Issues*

I seem to remember reading somewhere that Toyota spacifically says not to use any of their vehicles for plowing so I suspect that what was said about voiding the warrenty is true. Can't comment on actual operational use of them though, never owned one. We run 2 GMC's a 1/2 ton and a 3/4 ton both extended cab regular box...heyyy come to think of it I seem to remember reading that plowing with extended cab anythings was also a no no...lol

Oh well, what ever gets you through the night (stormy night that is..)


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

According to my local dealer only the Tacoma crewcab is voided, just like fullsize trucks. Extracab and standard cab are ok. 

The Tundra can also take a lightweight fullsize plow such as the ones made for the F150. 

Why is that comparison false? You are still pushing snow. Alan runs 8ft blades on S-10s. I am the first to admit i am overweight on my Toyota. I am also overweight on my F350 when set up to plow. That is what needs to be done. 

In order to move weight you need gearing not HP. In order to push snow you need traction. Weight adds traction ability. Good tires add traction. Raw HP causes loss of traction. 

Only so much snow can be in front of a plow blade before the weight of the snow will cause the truck to lose traction and stop. I have seen quite a few one tons with big blades get bogged with big piles in front of the blade.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

i agree with CT18 fireman,
i have an 89' f-350 diesel pickup, 7 1/2 western pro-plow and pro-wings. it gets to a point where there is so much snow in front of the blade, that the truck breaks traction and wont push it.


----------



## WNY PAT (Dec 4, 2002)

*Torque... not HP*

Actually, it is the low end torque (twisting power) in a diesel that makes the tires break loose at such low RPMs.... with a gas engine, the HP and torque curves max out at a much higher RPM...making them a bit more manageable in tight spaces and in conditions where traction is limited and the snow not too heavy....


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I just traded my 2wd 1978 gmc 1 ton dump for a 1988 toyota truck, 4 cyl, 5 spd, 4wd w/ a nice flatbed on that back of it. I'm going to be piecing together a plow for it once i get it on the road. I'd like to put an older fisher plow setup on it. I'd like to do belt driven, but the truck has ac. My friend has a spare meyer pump and 6.5' blade i might be able to get cheap, so i might start from there.



Bryan


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

> _Originally posted by hoagie _
> *Tacomas are good trucks... I've had 2 in the last 4 yrs. Great gas milage and lots of fun...
> 
> But, dont plan on pushing a whole lotta snow w/ one. And if you need to stack a pile, forget it. The truck is just way too light.
> ...


It never fails to crack me up when you guys who think a 2-4" storm is a challenge start talking about pushing power.

In this part of the world it is routine to have 4" triggers on residential plowing. With that much to start, and if it snows for very long you end up working in 6-8" a lot of the time.

I'll put my S-10s in the same class as the Toyotas, probably on the high end as I think they run heavier than the rice trucks. Don't tell me all about bigger trucks, we've got them too, a K2500 and K3500 SRW. They're great trucks, all of them. If I need to run just the residential route I grab one of the S trucks. I'm not undergunned, underpowered, underanything, I'm just right for plowing residentials and small commercials.

Do I need dual wheels or big engines? NO. It would be nice to have a dualie to carry a vee box, but not necessary. If I need pure carrying ability I'll take the 5500 with the hydraulic spreader. But that is strictly a spreader rig right now, no plow on it yet.

So I'll take my nice maneuverable little trucks and go plow snow. Maybe someday I'll run one or both of them south when you guys get hammered and see just what there is about flatland snow that takes all this brute force to move.

By the way, those stacks were put there with an S-10.


----------



## push4$$ (Dec 2, 2002)

Ditto, Alan


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I know for a fact that following WWII my town plowed most of its roads with surplus Jeeps. These are 1/4 ton 4x4s that had simple up/down only blades on them. They had no problem plowing roads with them. Sure they had a few big trucks, but the Jeeps were able to hanlde the plowing.

Brian it is possible to mount a belt drive below the A/C with a little fabbing to make a new bracket. Sounds like you got a pretty nice truck there.


----------



## hoagie (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey there Alan.... no need to explain snow to me brother. Last I checked, MA is Massachusetts, and I've spent the last 10 or so years plowing in the mountains of the lower Hudson Valley, NY. I have no idea what "flatland snow" is. 

2"-4" storm?  Flurries, my friend. I don't even start the truck untill there is 3" on the ground. 

TO CLARIFY MY ORIGINAL POST: I never mentioned big horse engines are required to plow. Weights and traction were the point... and how much combined weight can you get out of a toyota or S10? 5 maybe 6k lbs?  

I KNOW, I'VE OWNED 2 OF THEM!! And compared to the current setup (F350/F450) They suck. Sorry, but true. 

This is basic stuff fellas, what will work better? 5000lbs pushing a 7' blade, or 11,000-15,000lbs pushing a 9' blade. Hmm. 

I never said toyotas won't plow... if you read carefully, I even said they might be good for a few driveways. 6, 8, even 12" of powder is easy for just about anything (a kid down the street plows w/ a volkswagen beetle). Let that foot of snow get wet or frozen and the toys will just spin tires. 

I really don't see the need for the personal attacks either. I thought my original post was somewhat informative and non-offensive.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's a photo of my toyota. Right now it's sitting at the yard i rent. I have to put a new waterpump in, and fix some brake parts on it. It's a nice little truck. Needs some smalls things and a plow and it'll be the perfect plow truck for me (right now).

Thanks to wxmn6 for resizing the photo.

Bryan


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Nice looking truck. Waterpump is pretty easy. Know if the timing chain has been done? If not lift off the valve cover and look down the front of the engine to check the guides. If the chain breaks you will smash the piston into the valves.

I really like the look of the flatbed. Looks like a nice steel frame. 


Speaking of frames drill a half inch hole in the bottom of each frame rail in front of the rear spring hangers, right where the bed and cab meet. This is the low point and where the gunk collects. The frame will rust out unless you provide a place fro cleaning and drainage.

Getting back to the original question. Mistel I think you could plow those properties without a problem. I am sure that you could even mount a plow to that crewcab and pull it off if you had a warranty issue. I don't see any problem with your idea.


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

Snow-Nice truck, should serve you well. That picture really brought back some memories. My friend bought an '82 Toyota when he turned 17 (I was 15) and that was our first landscape/plow vehicle. It had a 6'6" Meyer plow. We did a lot of work with that truck, it was a good start. Good luck with it. Mike


----------



## Clean Cut Lawns (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey SNOW is that truck parked in a NO PARKING spot


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

A.L Inc- thanks for the compliments. I hope to have a plow on the truck within a month or so. It should make the perfect plow truck for me as i only have some driveways and a parking lot. Most are small driveways so it will work good.

The truck is parked in a no parking zone, my boss went all out in the summer painting lines in the parking lot and no parking stencils.

Beginning of January after i fix a few small things at the gas station i work, i'll have the truck on the road.



Bryan


----------



## cutntrim (Dec 28, 1999)

I've seen a few Tacomas out plowing and since I've never used one personally, I'd have to take the advice of those that have. Census seems to indicate they're fine for plowing. I imagine that if you've only got a couple of drives/small lots then you'd be able to plow along *with* a storm fairly easily, thereby eliminating the need to plow 12"+ inches at any one time.

I only run 3/4 ton trucks since mine are used winter and summer, plus employees operate them as well - and we know how careful employees are with equipment (yeah right). If I were you I'd take a look at the Chevy 1/2 ton HD 4x4 Extended Cab short box. They look to be very nice personal trucks, plus are better suited to hanging a plow off the front end.

Then again, you could pick up an inexpensive used plow truck and then get whatever you want for a personal vehicle...


----------



## Plog (Dec 13, 2002)

*'02 Tacoma*

I have an '02 XCab Tacoma TRD with a V6 and Auto Trans. After a bit of searching, I found a Western dealer to install a 6.5 ft plow. Works perfect for the 3 driveways that I need to do. No complaints at all, I do need to add some weight to the back though.


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Mistel, My opinion is it would make a good plow truck for what you will do with it. Just don't plow more than it can. One thing I don't like on the Toys is the Fisher minute mount frame design, looks like to much leverage hanging down on the frame with no bracing running behind it. Good luck with what ever you buy.


----------



## Big Todd (Dec 8, 2001)

One of the cool things about plowing is the fact that if you ask 200 guys what they plow with, you'll get 200 different set-ups or combinations. I am always interested to see what other guys (or girls) plow with. Heck, within our own company, we have different ideas. My brother and I, who have been plowing together for nearly 10 years, have differing opinions when it comes down to some of the details and how our trucks are set up. And the young lady that plows for us LOVES to plow with our old '87 Chevy 1 ton.

Working in a parts store, I see and talk to guys every day about their plow trucks, and you can aply the saying to this discussion: Opinions are like ********, everyone's got them... and everyone thinks that the other's stink...


Mistel, My only thought about your original post was that I read somewhere that compact or midsize extended cab trucks were not the safest vehicles you can buy for carting around a family. If it were me (and here's my opinion... ), I'd look at a Jeep Cherokee or, if you are into Toyota's, a 4Runner.

Good luck with what ever you choose and enjoy pushing some snow.


----------



## scott zinsli (Aug 19, 2002)

the only application for 03 tacoma is snoway
doesnt matter if excab or crew cab


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I put a Fisher on a 2003 X-cab last week. According to Fisher and Toyota no problems with the plow or truck. Only stipulation is to run with ballast in the rear. This will be needed for traction anyway. 

In looking for a plow we also found that Western, Meyer as well as Sno-way make plows.


----------



## Brian Simmons (Mar 13, 2002)

the regular cab Tacoma can take a fisher 6'9" LD blade with 600lbs of ballast. I own a 1994 Toyota with a 7' plow and have never had a problem plowing thru a foot of snow. It also stacks snow fine. The key is the ballast and good tires. These are great plow trucks.


----------



## Chainlink (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a 98 toy tacoma trd v6 auto trans and a 7 ft fisher I do a little plowing with it and in the years I have been running it I have had no problems whats so ever this includes 3 home res 2 rental props and a dentist office parking lot...

I dont suggest trying to plow over a foot of the white stuff, Just plow twice  I do suggest ballast it makes the difference

for home jobs the Toyota is perfect for larger jobs well thats why they make HD trucks

The lots I do are small and easy even when we get the common 5" plus dumps

lol I needed a new toyota I found this one with plow installed, basically at cost so wifes boss mom bro and such is how I wound up plowing with this rig...in my neck of the woods plow trucks come in all sizes but I have seen several toyotas pushing the white stuff ...good luck


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

mistal, I noticed you live in markham, I happen to know where there is a toyota tacoma for sale with a plow right near you. Hold on and I will get the link.

It's a dealer adn they have over 30 plow trucks there. They also have a full service garage and includes a warrenty.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Not sure what your price range is, but they have the following...

TOYOTA TACOMA 
1996
168000 km
Price: $9,995.00

TOYOTA TACOMA (this is the only one with a plow)
1997
218862 km
Price: $10,995.00

TOYOTA TACOMA 
1995
199000 km
Price: $13,995.00

I looked at the one with a plow and it looked like it was in nice shape, just too small for what I want to do.

http://www.trader.ca/TorontoAutoSales/ <-- here is there dealer link


----------

